# How many Pay Slips for Evidence of Work Experience?



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi 
In evidence of specific work experience I need to show evidence of last 3 years in my reference letters, they also need pay slips, how many months’ pay slips are enough? For tax document if I upload last 2 years tax docs, will they work?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Shafaqat

From what i remember, we gave one yr pay slips and 3 years IT return.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

shafaqat309 said:


> Hi
> In evidence of specific work experience I need to show evidence of last 3 years in my reference letters, they also need pay slips, how many months’ pay slips are enough? For tax document if I upload last 2 years tax docs, will they work?


I had provided 3 pay slips, three bank statement and one IT statement per year for last nine years..

Hope this helps


----------



## paxlk (Jan 6, 2010)

I pay slips & bank slips for one year and tax docs for for the last 4 years


----------



## shaharshad (May 2, 2009)

Shafaqat, 


I have asked one of the guy who recently applied, he told me he gave last 6 months salary slips, 6 month bank statement and tax details including NTN. 

I couldn't find any exact specification regarding this anywhere. I believe 3 to 6 months would be enough since DIAC just want to check authenticity of your claim & want to check whether you pay taxes etc . Correct me if i am wrong.

One thing i would like to know will you show how much you paid (as a tax) of last 6 months or one year or for last three years???


@ Anj, Mr. India & others,

May I present salary certificate (i.e. a Certificate on company letter head showing my Salary Break Down, my job duration & designation , Name etc) instead of salary slips?


----------



## jayel (Apr 23, 2010)

Is this something that is requested by the CO for 175?


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

shaharshad said:


> Shafaqat,
> 
> 
> I have asked one of the guy who recently applied, he told me he gave last 6 months salary slips, 6 month bank statement and tax details including NTN.
> ...


There's no hard and fast rule... we furnished enough to satisfy our CO.... so that they do not bother calling and validating with our employers..

Last Six month can also work.. if they will need more, they should ask..


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Your bank statement is on bank LH or with the bank stamp, no company gives salary slips on letter heads, the slips have a small lil logo on side and its a print on normal paper, salary slips are given just to match the bank statement and the IT return, it only authenticates your claim.. They dont want to really c what u make or not..


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

I got CO today, he need some more information, he clearly stated that i need to provide a Bank Statement from *January 09 to April 10*, he also need some salary slips but did not mention how many. He mentioned *"representative number of payslips"* are required.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

got a co already? wow


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

shafaqat309 said:


> I got CO today, he need some more information, he clearly stated that i need to provide a Bank Statement from *January 09 to April 10*, he also need some salary slips but did not mention how many. He mentioned *"representative number of payslips"* are required.


great new man...congrats:clap2::clap2:...few steps away from grant...


----------



## nortonrls (Jul 3, 2009)

*hI SHAFA*



anj1976 said:


> Your bank statement is on bank LH or with the bank stamp, no company gives salary slips on letter heads, the slips have a small lil logo on side and its a print on normal paper, salary slips are given just to match the bank statement and the IT return, it only authenticates your claim.. They dont want to really c what u make or not..


I HAVE GIVEN salary slips of 3 yrs and bank statement from day one i joined the first job, i have also given IT returns for last 3 yrs...... the more u give supporting docs the more u will be considered, ask ur agent for clear idea he will be knowing how to satisfy CO


----------



## farazfaheem (Oct 6, 2009)

shafaqat309 said:


> I got CO today, he need some more information, he clearly stated that i need to provide a Bank Statement from *January 09 to April 10*, he also need some salary slips but did not mention how many. He mentioned *"representative number of payslips"* are required.



what about the IT return Shafqat, havent CO asked about it? or you already provided with the document?


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

farazfaheem said:


> what about the IT return Shafqat, havent CO asked about it? or you already provided with the document?


I have not provided IT returns or any tax document and CO also did not ask for these document but i have a plan to update these.


----------

